# Fatty Superthread



## Slack (1 Jul 2008)

My fellow fatties,

Those of you who are training to blow the BMQ prereqs out of the water, track your progress here! A little motivation goes a long way.

July 1st:

5'8 / 195
10 Pushups
15 Situps
1K in 4:39

I've been doing an upper body freeweight workout every second day and running almost every day. When my 1K gets down to 4:30 (Another day or two) I'm going to time 2K again, and I plan to add 100m or so every few days until my 3k time is where 2k used to be.

What's average for 1/2/5k times?


----------



## MedTechStudent (1 Jul 2008)

No such thing as "average", everyone runs at different paces, everyone has a different definition of "Jogging"

BUT  I know that you *do* need to be able to run 2.4km in under 11:56 (well sort of, its the whole beep test thing now, level 6 is it?).  All the rest is irrelevant after that to me.  Its good to want to be better than the expectations, but get there first, then work on improving on it.

You have, 9 pushups, 4 sit ups and 1.4km to go.  Good luck!

EDIT: I believe people prefer the term "slightly obese" to "fattie".  I know I would, if I was "slightly obese."

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## babaganoosh (1 Jul 2008)

Hi! I'm Babaganoosh.... and I'm a fatty...

I'm  5'9"  215lbs

I can do 30 pushups, 25 situps under a minute, and I can run 2.4km in just under 11:30. I leave for St. Jean in 3 weeks!!!!

I'm hoping I'll drop 20lbs during BMQ, and from what I've heard it shouldnt be a problem.
wish me luck, and keep working towards your goals, fellow fatties. ;D


----------



## secup (1 Jul 2008)

Hi,

Leaving for BMQ July 14Th. I've been working in front of a  computer for the last 5 years (decided to change career 031... ). I've been running since a week. I'll definitely 'profit' from RFT ..... So far I am not able to run for 1 KM (0.8 approx). No prob for push-ups. The whole purpose of RFT is to help us getting in shape/change our bad habits. It is a good thing if we can survive it. 

I'm quite confident I'll be the most motivated candidate on RFT.

Current stuff : I am 6' 2", 240 lbs. 37.5% body fat. I will definitely lose 50 lbs on RFT.

I'm off doing push ups ...


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jul 2008)

secup said:
			
		

> The whole purpose of RFT is to help us getting in shape/change our bad habits.



 :

RFT shouldnt be your plan for BMQ..........




> It is a good thing if we can survive it.



A much better thing would be to have gotten off your butt and started running more than a week ago so you could have avoided RFT in the first place.




> I'm quite confident I'll be the most motivated candidate on RFT.



You could have started showing your motivation a while ago........that would have been impressive. You are actualy planning on failing your PT test and going on remedial training !!!  Yeah i'm cheering for you alright.


----------



## secup (1 Jul 2008)

Ya of course with 16 hours work days.


----------



## Run away gun (1 Jul 2008)

Being on a remedial PT platoon that is getting you in shape to just barely pass the minimum standards is not going to help you too much when you get to Bn where the PT standard is a little higher than a 2.4k run. 

Oh yeah and the 16 hour work days is hardly an excuse for you, it is part of your duty to show up in shape and maintain that standard. That standard is there to insure you are capable of carrying out the physical requirements of your profession. Not to provide you a few months of free government pay to get in shape. 

Wait till you are in shape to enlist, you are just taking up a spot of someone more motivated and in shape than yourself.


----------



## babaganoosh (1 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> RFT shouldnt be your plan for BMQ..........



everybody I've talked to, wants to avoid RFT, like the Plague, myself included


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jul 2008)

secup said:
			
		

> Ya of course with 16 hours work days.




 :crybaby:

Join the club........


----------



## secup (1 Jul 2008)

Why does RFT exist?


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jul 2008)

secup said:
			
		

> Why does RFT exist?



It doesnt exist to provide you with 3 months of pay while you attend weight loss camp......It should NEVER be seen by candidates as a goal in itself.


----------



## Run away gun (1 Jul 2008)

RFT exists to get people into shape rather than booting them out completely. However it is not something to aim for. I'd go as far as saying it is not looked at in a very good light, especially in your future trade, 031.


----------



## MedTechStudent (1 Jul 2008)

I'm sorry but the CF minimum requirement are not that difficult.  And if you take proper time to prepare for BMQ, there is no reason why you should be re-coursed to begin with.  Just my two pennies.  Then again, I'm young so its easier for younger people to get in and out of shape in short time periods, or so I've been told.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (1 Jul 2008)

Just in general, please don't tell me you are running 2.4K, checking your watch and calling that PT for the day. 

16 hour days? Get up and run for 20-40 minutes before your day. That is all it takes.



> I'm young so its easier for younger people to get in and out of shape in short time periods, or so I've been told


I am so sick of hearing that. I am 32 and I have circled back to round up some pimply faced recruits on more than a few occasions. Some of the younger recruits looked like they were going to die after 5 minutes and they showed little improvement over time. Some of the gran-daddy's ran circles around them on a routine basis.


----------



## secup (1 Jul 2008)

I still have 2 weeks to run like crazy. It will help for sure. As for getting 3 months of pay, I've paid enough taxes in my life so far to pay for my maximum 3 months of training.

I had the impression RFT was created to help candidates achieve their goals (getting in shape). As for 031, while reading of the forum, I saw a post where an instructor mentioned that recruits who quit RFT to join a regular group are FAR ahead in terms of physical fitness. So no worries for 031.

Also to clarify, I am more than motivated, whatever you guys say wont get my to call the recruiting center to cancel my departure. You guys can stop it here.

Never giving up


----------



## MedTechStudent (1 Jul 2008)

secup said:
			
		

> I still have 2 weeks to run like crazy. It will help for sure. As for getting 3 months of pay, I've paid enough taxes in my life so far to pay for my maximum 3 months of training.
> 
> I had the impression RFT was created to help candidates achieve their goals (getting in shape). As for 031, while reading of the forum, I saw a post where an instructor mentioned that recruits who quit RFT to join a regular group are FAR ahead in terms of physical fitness. So no worries for 031.
> 
> ...



No ones trying to get you to call anyone, actually.  The point being pressed is merely that, people seam to be puzzled by your expressed motivation but at the same time, your lack of BMQ preparation.  No one here is being the bad guy.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jul 2008)

secup said:
			
		

> I had the impression RFT was created to help candidates achieve their goals (getting in shape).




No, it exists as a last ditch effort to rehabilitate someone who couldnt pass the test when they got there. Its not a government subsidized Jenny Craig program. And dont give me that BS argument that you paid enough taxes to pay for RFT....I pay enough taxes that i shouldnt have to pay for 3 months salary when you could have avoided the whole thing altogether.




> whatever you guys say wont get my to call the recruiting center to cancel my departure. You guys can stop it here.



I couldnt give a rat's rear end if you go to BMQ or not.....You are starting off on the wrong freakin foot in the CF.


----------



## secup (1 Jul 2008)

It's the same BS argument as getting 3 months of free pay.

Anyways are we done so far?


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jul 2008)

secup said:
			
		

> It's the same BS argument as getting 3 months of free pay.



Sounded just as stupid didn't it ?  I'm glad you managed to get my point.




> Anyways are we done so far?



Not as far as i'm concerned


----------



## MedTechStudent (1 Jul 2008)

op:

"We will return to this years Canada Day pissing match after these messages"



EDIT: Sorry the atmosphere of the thread just makes me cynical.  What I *meant* to say was"  Secup, good luck on BMQ.  In retrospect, you should be ready to go as you have had lots of notice.  Why you could not just start physical training earlier is beyond me, and I think its a little silly and rude of you to in a way, cheat the CF system by planning to be in RFT while getting paid.  If I was paid to go to the YMCA, I would go every day as well.  But hey, to each his own, hope you are successful.

Good Luck to you.  Kyle


----------



## Trinity (1 Jul 2008)

secup said:
			
		

> Why does RFT exist?



It will be painfully clear to your instructors your motivation pre BMQ.

I know you said you will be the most motivated RFT troop.. but your previous demonstration
of care of yourself/fitness will speak volumes more!


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jul 2008)

Tomorrow is a working day; so stop self-medicating now.

If you figure that the CF is running a Government sponsored "FAT FARM" you are sadly mistaken.  You are expected to be in shape.  RFT, as was pointed out, is not a "Genny Craig" program.  You pass or you RELEASE.  If you are entering the CF and figure you are going on RFT, then you are not entering for the right reasons.  RFT is not a goal.  It is an attempt to salvage some from FAILURE; failure to meet the minimum physical fitness standards.  It is nothing to be proud about or aspire to.


----------



## secup (1 Jul 2008)

I am not proud at all. I just say that I will benefit from a program created for that purpose. Also, something to keep in mind is that I am/will training every day until departure. Hopefully It will be ok by then.

Anyways thanks for all these super advices and well, I'll see you all someday on the field.  ;D


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (1 Jul 2008)

Just work hard and stay positive. Sometimes your mind has to be in better shape then your body. Good luck.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jul 2008)

secup said:
			
		

> I just say that I will benefit from a program created for that purpose.



 : 

My eyes are getting sore from all the rolling......




> Also, something to keep in mind is that I am/will training every day until departure. Hopefully It will be ok by then.



So your famous 16 hour days aren't keeping you from training now ?

"check's in the mail"
"She told me she was 18"
"I'm going to train every day"



> I'll see you all someday on the field.  ;D



in my case, you won't.........


----------



## secup (1 Jul 2008)

I quit my job a week ago.


----------



## MedTechStudent (1 Jul 2008)

secup said:
			
		

> I just say that I will benefit from a program created for that purpose.



I really don't think the CF asks a lot physically.  I mean the standards are not difficult.  And it just pisses me off that people take advantage of RFT when I was in rehab for bloody more than a *year* when I broke my arm in three places skiing.  If I can pump out those 19 pushups, *any*one can, period!  


PS.  When *I'm* done courses and working, you actually *won't* want to see me in the field.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Jul 2008)

And another one goes in the dumper, should have seen it coming from the first post.

Locked

Minet.ca Staff


----------

